# muay thai event australia



## grado (Nov 17, 2009)

Muay thai is very popular, last Friday a big event was held in Sydney Olympic Sports center.
1600 audience saw this fight.






http://hills-shire-times.whereilive...s-up-popular-at-muay-thai-martial-arts-event/


----------



## Akira (Nov 17, 2009)

Cool story bro!


----------



## Akira (Nov 17, 2009)

SYDNEY Olympic Park Sports Centre was transformed into Thailand&#8217;s legendary Lumpini Stadium on Friday night for an evening of spectacular Muay Thai and mixed martial arts (MMA) action. 

More than 1600 fight fans witnessed blood, punches, kicks, knees and elbows fly as part of Immortality - a co-promotion between Castle Hill&#8217;s Bulldog Gym and Blacktown&#8217;s Full Force Gym. 

The debut event for Invincible Promotions, trainers/promoters Stuart McKinnon and Reinhard Badato were pleased with the turnout. 
&#8220;I think it went really well. All fights were really well matched,&#8221; McKinnon said. 

Badato added the show would appear on Foxtel and that they had already signed a contract to screen another three shows next year. 

Fighters from both gyms fought out of the red corner all night with great results. 

In the main event, Castle Hill&#8217;s Steve McKinnon (Stuart&#8217;s brother) faced Croatia&#8217;s Hrvoje Kisicek and showed again why he was one of Australia&#8217;s best heavyweights. 

In the opening round he dominated Kisicek with combinations and powerful body kicks. 

An accidental elbow opened a gash above Kisicek&#8217;s left eye at the end of the round. (what the hell?  How do you accidently elbow your opponent in a muay thai fight?)

His corner eventually threw in the towel before the start of the third. 
In the co-main event, Shane Meads fought for the first time in five years against New Zealender Eric Nosa. 

This was the most entertaining fight of the night, with Meads dropping his opponent several times with knees to the head. 

The referee had to stop the fight in the fourth round after Nosa connected with a series of powerful rights and lefts to Mead&#8217;s head. 

Badato brothers Michael and Von both put on clinical exhibitions in their bouts, with Michael defeating Italy&#8217;s Alessandro Vidoni to claim the WKBF Middleweight Amateur World Title. 

\


----------



## Akira (Nov 17, 2009)

Dunno how it was transformed into Lumpinee Stadium?  overpriced pringles and stray cats everywhere perhaps?


----------



## Jaspthecat (Nov 19, 2009)

A slightly off topic question.

Is Muay Thai big in Oz?

I'm moving over to Melbourne in the next couple of years and hope to continue my training!


----------



## Akira (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes, huge.  You'll have no problem finding a good gym and fighting regularly if that's what you're looking to do.


----------



## Jaspthecat (Dec 10, 2009)

Akira said:


> Yes, huge.  You'll have no problem finding a good gym and fighting regularly if that's what you're looking to do.



sweet!


----------

